# Sandy Hook Shooting: Grieving Parents Hoax



## longknife (Dec 30, 2012)

> How low will the liberal left go?



Linking to another message board is not allowed.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zSvzwDsgrs8]Remembering victims of CT shooting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 30, 2012)

This is eerie and exceedingly fucked up...............

Who buys this shit????


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKWgCRBR5qE]Robbie Parker Fake Actor Sandy Hook Shooting - YouTube[/ame]


Ive always made fun of the conspiracy k00ks but the stuff surrounding SAndy Hook is highly bizzare..........


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2012)

longknife said:


> > How low will the liberal left go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 1, 2013)

luddly.neddite said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > > How low will the liberal left go?
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 18, 2013)

Woman Claims Her Daughter's Photo was used for a Sandy Hook Shooting Victim

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAsVmzBX8F0]SANDY HOOK FAKE Woman's Daughter's Photo used for Sandy Hook Shooting Victim Allison Wyatt - YouTube[/ame]    

Published on Jan 2, 2013 
Sandy Hook Shooting Victim Allison Wyatt does not exist. Her photo was stolen from her mother's Flickr page. The girl's name is Lily Gaubert and she is alive and well.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 2, 2013)

I took a screenshot (on Jan. 11, 2013) of her picture on Stars Color in case the site scrubs it in the days to come:

http://fellowshipofminds.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/jennifer-richard-sexton.jpg?w=500&h=182
Here&#8217;s a picture of Jennifer Greenberg Sexton and her husband Richard Sexton (we don&#8217;t know when the photos were taken):

3.




picture

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_b9hh2lp3I&feature=player_embedded]The Sandy Hook Actors PART 1 - YouTube[/ame]

video  9:01
But Nick and Laura Phelps look very much like another couple, Richard and Jennifer Greenberg Sexton! See for yourself.

Remarkable resemblance of Sandy Hook victims and professional crisis actors | Fellowship of the Minds


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 16, 2013)

Allison Wyatt was said a victim of Sandy Hook shootings.







Mother says her daughter&#8217;s photo is stolen.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 2, 2013)

A 'fortunate group' to know 'Allie'

Amanda Cuda

Updated 10:37 pm, Thursday, December 20, 2012 
"You are a very fortunate group," said the Rev. Walter L. Pitman, who led the service. "At some point over the past six years, Allie Wyatt got in your way and you are better for it."

No family or friends spoke at the service, attended by several hundred people. It was only Pitman, who is actually a senior pastor at another church in Southbury.

He said he didn't know the Wyatt family before last week's tragedy, but has spent some time over the past few days getting to know them and their beloved Allie.

Read more: A 'fortunate group' to know 'Allie' - Connecticut Post


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 16, 2013)

Newtown Mother Exposing Sandy Hook Corruption at Public Hearing






In a furious presentation of mixed words a Newtown resident lays out her thoughts during a Bipartisan Task Force Public Hearing.

By Shepard Ambellas
 theintelhub.com
 February 5, 2013
NEWTOWN HIGH SCHOOL &#8212; In a strange twist of events, Susan McGuinness Getzinger (a local resident) has come forward regarding shady actions in the Connecticut school system.

The woman stated that her husband was killed in a fatal car accident the night after she protested local corruption at a previous public hearing.

The woman calls out the 3 top administrators of the Newtown School District and mentions a law firms involvement.

The woman states in the hearing, &#8220;You walk into your PPT or Educational Hearing, they are all in on it. The staff is told not to identify, they can&#8217;t pay their mortgage if they speak out against it. It&#8217;s wrong. Fix it. Dead Kid&#8217;s that&#8217;s the price got it?&#8221;.

The woman is rather scattered during her presentation, but goes on to end the presentation before being swiftly removed from the podium with, &#8220;Adam Lanza was the first victim cause he probably had medical problems, and the attorneys sealed the records!&#8221;.

A speaker cuts the woman off as she is whisked off stage.

(Clapping)
 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woU1XaAc8E0&feature=player_embedded]Newton, CT Mother QUESTIONING things - YouTube[/ame]  

The woman also states that there were three schools in lockdown the day of the Sandy Hook School Shooting, but then never follows up on the statement in a manner that one can follow.

Intellihub.com |


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sandy Hook full view, in a case with a lot of casualty, no ambulance is seen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> Sandy Hook full view, in a case with a lot of casualty, no ambulance is seen.






First responders are on video talking about how they saw helicopters buzzing over the school from a few miles away but had not gotten called. I guess that is normal!!! Then, by the time they got to the school, they couldnt get even close to getting near the parking lot of ths school......after a mass shooting.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 30, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> Sandy Hook full view, in a case with a lot of casualty, no ambulance is seen.



At the time they likely saw only dead bodies, in which case, a coroners van would be required, not an ambulance.

Do you nuts actually think that these kids weren't killed that day?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Hook full view, in a case with a lot of casualty, no ambulance is seen.
> ...






Seminal day in my life sweetie...........and alot of other people I know.


Oh those kids died alright, but anybody who thinks an 115 pound kid pulled off that precision shooting alone would also buy a story about little blue men pulling off the same stunt.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 30, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > katsung47 said:
> ...



That's OK, we understand.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 30, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > katsung47 said:
> ...



You people are fucking nuts if you don't believe this happened.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 13, 2013)

The later coming ambulance parks at the center of the road. Paramedics take easy steps with no hurry. Are they exhausted by repeated drills or just know in advance there is no survivors? Compare that red coat running woman.


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

All of you who support this theory should be ashamed of yourselves... WTF is wrong with you people? You take an internet video dissecting behavior and a response from a parent coping with the unnatural death of his child, and suddenly you know it's all fake? Seriously?

I lost a parent when i was 19, I smiled when I wanted to be polite, stayed strong when I had to, and when I could I grieved.. You want to judge how a person handles loss? How they handle loss and handle being in front of a TV camera for probably the first time as well? Who the hell are you to pass that kind of judgement? 

You internet junkies now the grieve police? Get a life, assholes..


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 29, 2013)

police lead people leaving,  New Town Bee reporter arrived in Sandy Hook School at 9:59 am and took those pictures. No ambulance was seen in back ground.


----------



## gslack (Apr 29, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> police lead people leaving,  New Town Bee reporter arrived in Sandy Hook School at 9:59 am and took those pictures. No ambulance was seen in back ground.



Dude WTF? Those pictures could be of your local school... Seriously,seek help..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2013)

gslack said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > police lead people leaving,  New Town Bee reporter arrived in Sandy Hook School at 9:59 am and took those pictures. No ambulance was seen in back ground.
> ...



this coming from the troll who could only make this childish and juvenile post when confronted with facts he could not counter and could not face that  he had been brainwashed for over 50 years changing the subject avoiding the facts.

Got a question for ya... Do you believe in every single conspiracy theory or what? Can you name one you don't believe in? 
__________________

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...0-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk-2.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2013)

there is this DVD out there I ordered that everybody should order as well for for the truth on the false flg operation of sandy hook.

Here are a lot of the facts this DVD exposes and i will talk more about when i get it.Here is just some of the information in the written order form on it that appears.It goes on to say-

THINGS JUST DONT ADD UP.
.charity webpage for alleged victems created 3 days BEFORE event.

.26 dead,yet no ambulances at school?

.no wounded.

.no children or parents outside school?

.No evacuation?

.Raw helicopter footage exposes movie like set?

.FEMA runs nearby drill at exact same time of shooting?

.Parent of murdered child changes character from laughter to grief
in a split second at start of interview/

.actors pretending to be parents of alleged victems/

.reported victem does not actually exist."stolen identity"?

.family portraits of alleged victems digitally faked?


the sheople have been duped and brainwashed.

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2013)

gslack said:


> All of you who support this theory should be ashamed of yourselves... WTF is wrong with you people? You take an internet video dissecting behavior and a response from a parent coping with the unnatural death of his child, and suddenly you know it's all fake? Seriously?
> 
> I lost a parent when i was 19, I smiled when I wanted to be polite, stayed strong when I had to, and when I could I grieved.. You want to judge how a person handles loss? How they handle loss and handle being in front of a TV camera for probably the first time as well? Who the hell are you to pass that kind of judgement?
> 
> You internet junkies now the grieve police? Get a life, assholes..



again this coming from the troll who runs off when confronted with these facts and can only make chilldish juvenile posts when confronted with these facts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...0-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk-2.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2013)

gslack said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > police lead people leaving,  New Town Bee reporter arrived in Sandy Hook School at 9:59 am and took those pictures. No ambulance was seen in back ground.
> ...



instead of trolling,you might actually try and read what someone with a view different than your own says and posts.


----------



## katsung47 (May 17, 2013)

Sandy Hook School was selected particularly for its location. It was in a dead end of a road. No others would pass by and witness what have happened. It largely protect the perpetrators to commit a crime without being discovered and then left. The time was at 9:40, parents left already and they couldn&#8217;t be witness too. The victims were first grade pupils, they were too young to describe a scene even if they were survived the massacre. Yet, the murderers tried to kill everyone.


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 3, 2013)

Six Months On, And Still No Sandy Hook Report?

Who made the state police king?
May 30, 2013

Who made the state police king? Why do they continue to drag their feet in releasing a final report on the investigation into the devastating Dec. 14 shootings at Sandy Hook Elementary School? Who gave that agency the authority to decide what the public should know and when they should know it?

Now we are told by the state police that a final investigative report on Sandy Hook won't be ready until the end of September, more than nine months after the crime was committed.

Six Months On, And Still No Sandy Hook Report? - Courant.com


----------



## ELITEofWarman8 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey fucking nut cases.... If this was a conspiracy.... how did they come up with all of the names and pictures?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2013)

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> Hey fucking nut cases.... If this was a conspiracy.... how did they come up with all of the names and pictures?



Don't you know that all the networks and the whole town is in on it......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 5, 2013)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.

the coincidence theorists of course will say that in the movie the dark knight which shows the lights on top of a building flashing  AURORA and then when the police are looking for the VILLIAN of the film,the police chief then points to a map and even puts his finger on it and it says sandy hook,that its all just that of course,a coincidence.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> the coincidence theorists of course will say that in the movie the dark knight which shows the lights on top of a building flashing  AURORA and then when the police are looking for the VILLIAN of the film,the police chief then points to a map and even puts his finger on it and it says sandy hook,that its all just that of course,a coincidence.



If it's not a coincidence, does that mean you think the creators of The Dark Knight planned the Sandy Hook attacks?
Or the government planted that into the movie to....hell, I don't know why they would do that.
What, exactly, does the Sandy Hook in the movie indicate?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 5, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> ...



Nothing....


----------



## Wroberson (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a short video of Sandy Hook where green screen technology is being used.  Right at the beginning, a woman walks right through a bench in the foreground.  Just before that, a man walks behind the bench putting the bench in the foreground.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3_hwH1f2mY]Busted! Proof Green Screen Used By ABC News for the Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax - YouTube[/ame]

Of all the images posted not one person is wearing the FEMA badge.  What's up with that?  If you're going to tell a story, get the facts straight. Watch as the guy tries to shield the FEMA badge from view.

From :13 to :16  A cop car drives off behind the bench and it's shadow is on the front.

They want our brains...


----------



## Politico (Jun 6, 2013)

Hilarious.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8 (Jun 6, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey fucking nut cases.... If this was a conspiracy.... how did they come up with all of the names and pictures?
> ...




I forgot.



9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> the coincidence theorists of course will say that in the movie the dark knight which shows the lights on top of a building flashing  AURORA and then when the police are looking for the VILLIAN of the film,the police chief then points to a map and even puts his finger on it and it says sandy hook,that its all just that of course,a coincidence.





Proof shit for brains? Again, you got none!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2013)

Wroberson said:


> Here's a short video of Sandy Hook where green screen technology is being used.  Right at the beginning, a woman walks right through a bench in the foreground.  Just before that, a man walks behind the bench putting the bench in the foreground.
> 
> Busted! Proof Green Screen Used By ABC News for the Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax - YouTube
> 
> ...



Can't see the woman walk through the bench. I went slow-mo and just as you might see that the guy blocks the view.

I see no shadow around the police car.

I see no one trying to hide a badge.

You have little in the brain department to want


----------



## daws101 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love it when people who know dick about filmmaking try to bullshit their way through it.


----------



## Wroberson (Jun 6, 2013)

Little Girl murdered at Sandy Hook found alive on President's lap!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzEgrUwfeU4]SANDY HOOK ANOMALIES. Emilie Parker Found Alive in Obama Photo Op? - YouTube[/ame]

Why did they want to terrorize all the little kids?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2013)

Wroberson said:


> Here's a short video of Sandy Hook where green screen technology is being used.  Right at the beginning, a woman walks right through a bench in the foreground.  Just before that, a man walks behind the bench putting the bench in the foreground.
> 
> Busted! Proof Green Screen Used By ABC News for the Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax - YouTube
> 
> ...




*Well then, you're safe cuz this is just plain dumb.*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2013)

Wroberson said:


> Little Girl murdered at Sandy Hook found alive on President's lap!!!
> 
> SANDY HOOK ANOMALIES. Emilie Parker Found Alive in Obama Photo Op? - YouTube
> 
> Why did they want to terrorize all the little kids?



Did you know this has been debunked about a gadzillion times already?


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 19, 2013)

No others could do Sandy Hook massacre except the Feds because so many resources were activated: police, media, government officials and informants (some were called as "actors" by people.) And they of course would let out disinformation to meddle the water. 

Robbie Parker was pushed out as a trap to discredit &#8220;Sandy Hook truthers&#8221;. Mr. Parker was selected because he has three look alike daughters, all with blonde hair and you can hardly recognize them if the picture was taken in a few years. 

Here is a doctored picture. Madeline and Samantha have no legs in the photo. It was cut and replaced by other stuff. That two legs on bottom part is from another photo. The size and location does not fit Robbie Parker&#8217;s body. 






http://contrailscience.com/skitch/skitched-108-20130109-134449.jpg 

And they deliberately let Madeline wearing Emilie's dress in photo with Obama. Let her in Emilie&#8217;s hair style in picture one too. The dress and hair style were designed to confusing people (that Emilie wasn&#8217;t dead) then to prove the suspicious people are "conspiracy theorist". Remember, no others have the motive and resource to do that. Those who could take pictures of Obama and Samantha have the privilege or that photo was a product of the "strategy office"(disinformation office) too.






http://contrailscience.com/skitch/S...ial_service_|_Mail_Online-20130107-213029.jpg 
---
That picture was created particularly to mislead people to conclude Emily hadn't died. (they let Madeline wear Emily's dress) That's a trap set up for suspicious people. It proves even the president could be obedient actor to be manipulated by the perpetrator. See how happy those actors are. Are they family members who just lost a lovely girl and after memory service, or it was a celebrating party?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> No others could do Sandy Hook massacre except the Feds because so many resources were activated: police, media, government officials and informants (some were called as "actors" by people.) And they of course would let out disinformation to meddle the water.
> 
> Robbie Parker was pushed out as a trap to discredit Sandy Hook truthers. Mr. Parker was selected because he has three look alike daughters, all with blonde hair and you can hardly recognize them if the picture was taken in a few years.
> 
> ...



Isn't this post exactly the same as your OP from another thread?


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 19, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wroberson said:
> 
> 
> > Little Girl murdered at Sandy Hook found alive on President's lap!!!
> ...



Most of this board's CTs are a bit too slow and waaay too loony.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2013)

two farts in a row from the trolls.one paid,one non paid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> No others could do Sandy Hook massacre except the Feds because so many resources were activated: police, media, government officials and informants (some were called as "actors" by people.) And they of course would let out disinformation to meddle the water.
> 
> Robbie Parker was pushed out as a trap to discredit Sandy Hook truthers. Mr. Parker was selected because he has three look alike daughters, all with blonde hair and you can hardly recognize them if the picture was taken in a few years.
> 
> ...



Never gets tired of watching you hand the government apologists their asses to them on a apltter and then watching them come back and lie to try and save face and say they did not get taken to school by you.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > No others could do Sandy Hook massacre except the Feds because so many resources were activated: police, media, government officials and informants (some were called as "actors" by people.) And they of course would let out disinformation to meddle the water.
> ...


keep dreamin' that dream.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2013)

make that 3 farts recently from the trolls..


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, I wouldn't have thought it possible to have 7,346 posts with a rep power of 0.

Bravo to you sir! The entire internet thinks your opinions are worthless.


----------



## member (Jun 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> *"...make that 3 farts recently from the trolls....."*







> _*"FALSE FLAG OPERATION"*_




_you're still the same decrepit piece of garbage---with absolutely nothing better to do ...._ 






> "the coincidence theorists of course will say that in the movie the dark knight which shows the lights on top of a building flashing AURORA and then when the police are looking for the VILLIAN of the film, the police chief then points to a map and even puts his finger on it and it says sandy hook, that its all just that of course, a coincidence."





> _*"Never gets tired of watching you hand the government apologists their asses to them on a PLATTER and then watching them come back and lie to try and save face and say they did not get taken to school by you."*_







> *Katsung47:* _*"No others could do Sandy Hook massacre except the Feds because so many resources were activated: police, media, government officials and informants (some were called as "actors" by people.) And they of course would let out disinformation to meddle the water."*_
> 
> "Robbie Parker was pushed out as a trap to discredit Sandy Hook truthers. Mr. Parker was selected because he has three look alike daughters, all with blonde hair and you can hardly recognize them if the picture was taken in a few years."
> 
> "Here is a doctored picture. _Madeline and Samantha have no legs in the photo_. It was cut and replaced by other stuff. That two legs on bottom part is from another photo. The size and location does not fit Robbie Parkers body.And they deliberately let Madeline wearing Emilie's dress in photo with Obama. Let her in Emilies hair style in picture one too. The dress and hair style were designed to confusing people (that Emilie wasnt dead) then to prove the suspicious people are "conspiracy theorist". Remember, no others have the motive and resource to do that. Those who could take pictures of Obama and Samantha have the privilege or that _photo was a product of the "strategy office"(disinformation office)_ too. That picture was created particularly to mislead people to conclude Emily hadn't died. (they let Madeline wear Emily's dress) That's a trap set up for suspicious people. _It proves even the president could be obedient actor to be manipulated by the perpetrator._ See how happy those actors are. Are they family members who just lost a lovely girl and after memory service, or it was a celebrating party?"





_both of you......_


----------



## 7forever (Jun 19, 2013)

Wroberson said:


> Here's a short video of Sandy Hook where green screen technology is being used.  Right at the beginning, a woman walks right through a bench in the foreground.  Just before that, a man walks behind the bench putting the bench in the foreground.
> 
> Busted! Proof Green Screen Used By ABC News for the Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax - YouTube
> 
> ...



Is that you? You sound cool. Hopefully at some point, real fun will be had from all the absurdities the info age provides for exposure. It sounds to me like a shooter, not Lanza may have done the evil with a rifle.


----------



## 7forever (Jun 21, 2013)

SANDY HOOK HOAX


----------



## 7forever (Jun 21, 2013)

Donation pages of deceased made days before shooting.

Sandy Hook RIP/Donation Webpages Created BEFORE the Massacre | Opinion - Conservative


----------



## 7forever (Jun 22, 2013)

"TAKE THE LIFE OF ADAM"


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 22, 2013)

7forever said:


> Donation pages of deceased made days before shooting.


This has been thoroughly debunked. You conspiracy nuts are a funny bunch, no matter how many times "evidence" has been proven to be anything but that, you'll just keep leaning on it again to make your case.

The date of creation for web pages is not a reliable indicator of when the content on them was added. Here is a google search of Sandy Hook filtered to show creation date before Dec 12 when it happened: https://www.google.com/search?q="sa...=cdr:1,cd_min:1/1/2012,cd_max:12/12/2012&tbm=

Examiner.com must be in on the conspiracy, their page was created in June 2012.
PeaceIslands.org got way advanced notice, they have condolences on a page from March 2012
PBS Sept 2012, Rand Jan 2012, etc. this is the biggest conspiracy ever so many websites had info about the shooting months before it happened. After all, their google page creation date says so right?


For added fun, lets see if everyone knew about Edward Snowden last year: https://www.google.com/search?q=edw...=cdr:1,cd_min:1/1/2012,cd_max:12/12/2012&tbm=

Woah! According to google LA Times was speculating on whether he'd be killed by a drone strike way back in June 2012. Another big conspiracy! They knew before he even did it!



7forever said:


> SANDY HOOK HOAX
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJLIqdFRHg0&feature=player_detailpage


Lol sorry most sane people aren't going to stare at a little homemade youtube video for 90 minutes. That is for bored mentally unstable tin hatters to waste their time on.


----------



## Surfer (Jun 22, 2013)

That whole story is just really really sad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> Wow, I wouldn't have thought it possible to have 7,346 posts with a rep power of 0.
> 
> Bravo to you sir! The entire internet thinks your opinions are worthless.



the truth hurts the trolls like you so shooting the messeger and neg repping him makes you feel good about yourselves. resorting to lies when your cornered and running off from videos you cant refute,thats when the name calling always comes in when you trolls are cornered. Im flattered that i have rep power zero.the truth hurts is whY i have that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Donation pages of deceased made days before shooting.
> ...



as always,I see the government apologists when cornered with facts they cant refute in videos,all they can do is the insult thing running off like the chickenshit cowards they are not even trying to counter the facts.like clockwork. the insane people are the ones that worship the CIA controlled media and believe everything their government tells them.you guys wont watch the videos cause as we both know,you are afraid of the truth and in denial.thats when the neg reps come in cause the truth hurts.hee hee

thats really funny because evidence is stuff you government apologists never look since you only see what you want to see runnign away like the chickenshit cowards you are when cornered with these facts in these videos.what hypocrisy,the conspiracy NUTS are you trolls who ignore reality and live in a fantasy world.


I have no doubt you all  STILL believe in the warren commissions MAGIC BULLET THEORY as well and think that 80% of americans are tin foil hatters since thats the percentage that no longer belives in that fairy tale.comedy gold. Oh and that number IS accurate.

Just last fall on PBS they were running a special that endorced the fairy tales of the warren commission and even they said at the end of the program that 80% of americans no longer believe the lone nut theory anymore. 

this is when the neg reps start coming in because they get frustrated that they are cornered by those videos and and cant counter the facts and cause the truth hurts. according to you trolls logic,the twin towers never fell because guess what? its been shown on youtube video and you tube video has no credibility.gomedy gold. dont you guys ever get tired of wshowing how you have no logic or common sense whatsoever and coming back for more ass beatings which you always deny you get?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 22, 2013)

How many red stars would Shitforbrains have if he turned them on? One can only wonder...then forget about it because he's not worth the thought.

I would pay a lot of money to see these idiots go to the parents of these children and tell them it was all faked...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

someone farted in here.

Boy your handlers sure sent you here quickly Gomer.They are obviously scared and worried all this information is getting out the way they sent you here so quickly to fart.

you gomer,REALLY excel at cowardly running off like the chickenshit coward troll you are from videos when you know you are cornered just coming back with childish one liners in defeat all the time.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 22, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> How many red stars would Shitforbrains have if he turned them on? One can only wonder...then forget about it because he's not worth the thought.
> 
> I would pay a lot of money to see these idiots go to the parents of these children and tell them it was all faked...


On most message boards there is a pretty strong inverse correlation between usage of emoticons and IQ of the poster. 911 is obviously the king.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 24, 2013)

7forever said:


> "TAKE THE LIFE OF ADAM"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PTXGYm02L4&feature=player_detailpage


let me get this straight...you use a clip by a guy  almost as far down the food chain as you are, to confirm a non event?
one sick motherfucker killed all those kids.
to say otherwise with no actual evidence only proves your disconnect from reality.
can't wait for you're home movies on the subject to air...


----------



## 7forever (Jun 25, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > "TAKE THE LIFE OF ADAM"
> ...



Say that to his face you little bitch. He'd smack your troll ass around and then school you on facts and reality.


----------



## 7forever (Jun 25, 2013)

Sandy Hook: Few Records of Lanza | Real Questions Now
There was some misinformation about identifying Adam from Ryan, this teenage image in particular. This is Ryan Lanza.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 25, 2013)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


ok. give me his address.....
what the fuck do you know about facts and reality....judging from your posts ,the answer is nothing..


----------



## snowdenisahero (Jun 26, 2013)

Never thought I'd see this as a conspiracy.


----------



## member (Jun 26, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> "the truth hurts the trolls like you so shooting the messeger and neg repping him makes you feel good about yourselves. resorting to lies when your cornered and running off from videos you cant refute,thats when the name calling always comes in when you trolls are cornered. Im flattered that i have rep power zero.the truth hurts is whY i have that."


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 27, 2013)

snowdenisahero said:


> Never thought I'd see this as a conspiracy.



You have stumbled into the wacky world of the invincible CT. They "know" everything and no facts or reason can penetrate their certainty.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 6, 2015)

Talking about grieving parents...

Freshly dead bullet ridden six year old daughter makes him laugh.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 7, 2015)

return of the dead thread!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2015)

daws101 said:


> return of the dead thread!



And you couldn't let it die again with my post.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > return of the dead thread!
> ...


the question is why did you have to resurrect it in the first place?
having a slow Monday?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2015)

Maybe is worth reviving. Nobody is talking about it anymore. Wonder why. It served its purpose?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Maybe is worth reviving. Nobody is talking about it anymore. Wonder why. It served its purpose?


it had no purpose....it appears you have the  it's gotta mean something disorder.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe is worth reviving. Nobody is talking about it anymore. Wonder why. It served its purpose?
> ...



Would you say the same if it had purpose?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


since it' didn't, it's not even a question.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Would you answer the question?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


read my last post..


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2015)

daws101 said:


> read my last post..



I did. You didn't answer the question. 

Until you do...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > read my last post..
> ...


bitch please...


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That's what I thought, no answer. Carry on.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


in reality it's the only answer you understand ....only a true dumbass would keep asking the same not a question after it's been answered


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2015)

The question was: "Would you say the same if it had purpose?"

You replied: "Since it' didn't, it's not even a question."

And you're calling me dumbass? Moron.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> The question was: "Would you say the same if it had purpose?"
> 
> You replied: "Since it' didn't, it's not even a question."
> 
> And you're calling me dumbass? Moron.


only because you are!  MY ANSWER STANDS!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


hand job is on a someone farted binge..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> The question was: "Would you say the same if it had purpose?"
> 
> You replied: "Since it' didn't, it's not even a question."
> 
> And you're calling me dumbass? Moron.



thats agent dawgshits logic for you.this site is a joke,this troll dawgshit-aka sayit,has been banned so many times its a joke they let him keep coming back and never give him a permanent ban.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > The question was: "Would you say the same if it had purpose?"
> ...


no handjob this site is not a joke but you are...
you are too big a pussy to even debate anyone.
all you can do is whine.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2015)

Shit-for-brains never give straight answer. 

What I'm thinking, how come none of those grieving parents was interviewed again. They all kinda vanished from the initial spotlight.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Shit-for-brains never give straight answer.
> 
> What I'm thinking, how come none of those grieving parents was interviewed again. They all kinda vanished from the initial spotlight.


another stupid pos bit of speculation.
the parents declined to be interviewed after the first million times. any sane person would.
what a meaningless life you must have....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2015)

someone farted in here^


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^


hand job is on a someone farted binge..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Shit-for-brains never give straight answer.
> 
> What I'm thinking, how come none of those grieving parents was interviewed again. They all kinda vanished from the initial spotlight.



I know.Thats all Dawgshit is capable of doing is shitting all over  the floor everytime he opens up his mouth.

as i said,this site is a joke that they allow this paid troll of the governments sayit here to troll here everyday despite the fact he has been banned like three or four times and wont give him a PERMANENT ban.

This troll so much advertises it that he is a paid shill of the governments because he defends ALL versions and lies of the governments no matter how absurd and ludicrous they are including the JFK assassination.

When I discuss 9/11 with people,the way you can tell if they are in just denial about it since it hits too close to home for them or if they area paid shill like dawgshit here is  is as i said,Dawgshit/aka sayit here  defends every government story such as the JFK assassination no matter how absurd they are.

the ones that are just in denial about events like 9/11 or sandy hook  say things like-No I dont believe everything the media tells me.I know the CIA killed JFK but there is no evidence they had anything to do with sandy hook or 9/11

they dont want to look at the facts on 9/11 or sandy hook like they will with JFK because they are both far too recent and hit too much close to home for them.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Shit-for-brains never give straight answer.
> ...


same old bullshit hand job has been spewing for years...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2015)

still ANOTHER fart from you dawgshit/sayit.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2015)

Parents are declining interviews, but not declining taxpayers money.

I wanna know where did money go.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from you dawgshit/sayit.


  handjob SAYIT and myself are not the same person saying stupid shit like that is why you are the site clown


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Parents are declining interviews, but not declining taxpayers money.
> 
> I wanna know where did money go.


why is that your business? I doubt you pay taxes..


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 10, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Parents are declining interviews, but not declining taxpayers money.
> ...



Why do you care?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


the question is why do you? It's none of my business ....or yours


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 10, 2015)

Why do you care if is my business?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Why do you care if is my business?


 it not your business.
what concerns me is you thinking that it is...


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 10, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care if is my business?
> ...



You don't know what my business is. 
What my business is, its not of your business.
I don't give a fuck about your concerns.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


IT doesn't matter what your business is .
if it infringes on the sandy hook parents rights it's wrong.
you gotta be fucking ignorant not t know that.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 10, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


And you find it your business to tell me what is not my business. Hilarious.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


false! I'm telling you what you're business is not....
you gotta be fucking ignorant not t know that


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 10, 2015)

It's not your business to tell me what is not my business.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> It's not your business to tell me what is not my business.


if it interferes with someone else's rights it sure as fuck is..


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 10, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > It's not your business to tell me what is not my business.
> ...



Every fuckwit with compulsive disorder think that.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


then you must be one too if you believe you have the right to infringe on other peoples privacy..
you get more brain dead by the second..


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 10, 2015)

No dude, we're not the same. Far from it. 

Now you know what I believe in too? Chrystal bowl? Or liberal fuck?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> No dude, we're not the same. Far from it.
> 
> Now you know what I believe in too? Chrystal bowl? Or liberal fuck?


you've finally been honest  we are not the same. good thing too.
luckly ignorant ass holes like you are rare....
matter of fact I have a fairly accurate idea of what you believe.
how could I not  , you are like book that's all pictures.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 10, 2015)

someone farted in here.

Dawgshit/AKA SAYIT here,is a fucking hypocrite whining troll.

there used to be a rep system where you could neg rep people and give them negative points all the time,they got rid of it thank god,it was such a childish thing to have in the first place.the original site administrater here was a chidlish idiot.thank god the new one that we have now got rid of it,it had to go.

while it was here,Dawgshit would neg rep people all the time calling them names in the comments when he did and when many people told me when they would neg rep him back,he would whine about it and throw temper tantrems.He can dish it out but cant take it.

such a sad excuse for a human being,gives the human race a bad name.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> Dawgshit/AKA SAYIT here,is a fucking hypocrite whining troll.
> 
> ...


golly handjob! even without a rep system you are still the lowest form of  life on this board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


I am really surprised that the people running the mental home you live in allow you to use the internet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Your sig is hilarious :

"Kicking USMB'S resident troll Rightwingers ass all up and down the forum"'

Hahahaha that couldn't be further from the truth !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2015)

someone farted in here.
okay i got to stop with my fun now I have given you way too much attention that you seek as it is SAYIT..


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> okay i got to stop with my fun now I have given you way too much attention that you seek as it is SAYIT..



You spell like a third grader


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2015)

toastman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.^
> ...


 it's called internet therapy ...


----------

